# Veggies on the grill.



## reinhard (Aug 10, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of veggies on the grill as sides lately.  Reinhard













IMG_0003.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Aug 10, 2013


















IMG_0004.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Aug 10, 2013


















IMG_0007.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Aug 10, 2013


















IMG_0005.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Aug 10, 2013


















IMG_0011.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Aug 10, 2013


















IMG_0008.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Aug 10, 2013


















IMG_0006.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Aug 10, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 10, 2013)

Are those grape tomatoes or little red potatoes? Everything looks very good!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 10, 2013)

Look like grape 'maters from my angle!  Looks nice!

Kat


----------



## tonybel (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## reinhard (Aug 11, 2013)

Those are grape tomatoes.  Thanks. Reinhard


----------



## themule69 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks GREAT! I like grilled veggies.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2013)

Love doing veggies in the smoker and on the grill!!!


----------



## reinhard (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  Doing some more today.  I marinate them in olive oil, balsamic vinigar, thyme, basil, garlic, and a little salt and pepper. Having chuck eyes with them today.  Reinhard


----------



## jpreset (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a 4 rack Bradley which I enjoy but I'm wondering about the quality of  the bbq they have, does anybody own one ?


----------



## mpreuss (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks fantastic, I prefer first to marinate veggies in olive oil, dash of herbs and a bit of vinegar and then grill them, my favorite is of course grilled asparagus, simple, fast and delicious.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 23, 2013)

That looks great, send some my way plz


----------



## marteenhook (Oct 2, 2013)

These veggies looks fantastic. I really like grilled ans smoked veggies.


----------



## beeflover (Oct 3, 2013)

look good 2 me :-)


----------

